# Which NATO G10 for 20mm lug Citizen 40mm - Advice Please



## RobD1971 (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi Guys

Have a vintage Stainless Eco Drive 40mm Citizen which has 20mm lugs. I have tried a newer thick ZULUDIVER black strap but is slightly shorter than similar older one from same company. Any thoughts on a thick strap for such a watch? Thanks


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

RobD1971 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Have a vintage Stainless Eco Drive 40mm Citizen which has 20mm lugs. I have tried a newer thick ZULUDIVER black strap but is slightly shorter than similar older one from same company. Any thoughts on a thick strap for such a watch? Thanks


 Check out Strapcode canvas NATO's.

https://www.strapcode.com/store/canvas-nylon-c-269_171.html


----------



## RobD1971 (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks. Anything UK based?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

RobD1971 said:


> Thanks. Anything UK based?


 Try watch obsession or watch gecko.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Take a look at the range of NATO straps on the Timefactors site . :thumbs_up:


----------



## RobD1971 (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks


----------

